# East London Nano Vape Meet



## ShaneW

@crack2483 and myself had a nano vape meet this afternoon with the taste box.







Vaped our way through about 40 different flavours and discussed our vaping experiences.

Had a good time... was great putting a face to the name and chatting to a fellow ecigssa vaper. Shot bud, we must do it again some time.

Excuse the messy table... organised chaos

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## crack2483

Was great. Must definitely do it again. Just waiting for the toys to arrive. Thanks again bud.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Nice guys.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nice one guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

When is the next meet here in G-teng, can not wait to attend my first vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice one boys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapegerm

Looks tasty! Where the heck do you get so many juices from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

vapegerm said:


> Looks tasty! Where the heck do you get so many juices from?



Taste box had 28 juices in it and between us we must have another 20 or so...


----------



## vapegerm

Sorry I am still a bit fresh here  Enjoy guys!


----------



## ET

awesome stuff guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Super nano meet guys
Picture is really great. Captures it all. 
Must have been fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

nice one guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Looks like you guys had a ball


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

